# WOW!!!...Windows media player for X ROCKS...



## quaiz (Oct 10, 2001)

Media Player functions just like the OS 9 version except it's native.  It is nothing close to the windows version, but it plays asf media (Microsoft media format) very well.  It totally leverages the power of OS X.  As a matter of fact i have a 308k stream playin in it as well as music in itunes, Office burning in toast, a terminal shell running "top" @ .75 sec intervals, AIM, Quicken 2002, and a few idel apps (quicktime,stuffit deluxe, word x, sys prefs, IE, and acrobat) and i am having no probs or dropped frames.  (I'm on cable with a G4 [450/10.1/512MB]).

Once Adobe and Macromedia step up with their products this OS will ROCK and i will be able to <b>BUY</b> all the products i need to get some work done.

Does anyone know what i need to do so that when i click on asf links they sent it Media player?  Right now  i have to copy the link then paste it in the "open URL" box.


----------



## sithious (Oct 10, 2001)

where did you get it? i can't find a download anywhere ...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 10, 2001)

It's floating around on Carracho...

It will probably be released alongside Office v. X next month...

I think it rocks, too. My only complaint is that it didn't configure the webbrowser to use it for .asf and .asx downloads. Hopefully the final version will do this and have a browser plug in to make it all seamless.


----------



## quaiz (Oct 10, 2001)

that thing about the explorer integration got to me too.  I had to add it to explorers helper list by hand.


----------



## boi (Oct 11, 2001)

in order to add it to the helpers list, what did you put for the four character file type and file creator?

thanks
=- boi.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 11, 2001)

I'm not much of a warzer, and can't find it on carracho... I don't suppose someone could do the ever so huge favor of putting it on their iDisk, ftp, or just emailing it to me? Muchas muchas gracias in advance.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 11, 2001)

adambyte@aol.com please ;-)


----------



## twyg (Oct 11, 2001)

Last I checked, AOL had a problem with files/attachments over 1MB. 

It's probably since been updated, but that doesn't mean that AOL wouldn't raise their suspicions to a 10MB+ .sit file. Basically it's a "what the hell were you sending that's so big, and why did you try to crash our servers with it?" line.

Any file that's named WindowsMediaPlayerBeta.sit will raise eyebrows... 

This is just a warning... e-mailing warez is a bad idea in general...


----------



## adambyte (Oct 11, 2001)

Yeah, yeah, I know.... as I said, I'm not a warezer... I don't steal software, anyway... but who doesn't love a good beta every once in a while?

lol... Um..... adambyte@yahoo.com ? yahoo can take up to 6 mbs, I think...


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 11, 2001)

Someone please send Windows Media Player X to one of my 500 e-mail accounts here are the ones I actually check
z100@umpire.com
ablack6596@mac.com
ablack6596@excite.com
kingofthefrog2000@yahoo.com
ablack6596@ign.com
Thanks


----------



## quaiz (Oct 11, 2001)

I just looked in the prefs for the OS 9 version to know what to put in the OS X prefs.


----------



## boi (Oct 11, 2001)

for some reason i can't install media player in 9 (i rebooted into 9, downloaded it, ran the installer and my computer froze). it's probably got something to do with the extensions i disabled... 
anyway, could you look it up and post it? i need the 4 letter file type and the file creator.
thanks!

=- boi.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 12, 2001)

it actually is installing your computer isn't frozen this happened to me also just leave it going for 15 min. and it will  install.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 12, 2001)

yay I found it on Carracho and have it.  I can't believe it even  works for streaming that doesn't even work on any PC i have used before with WMP.


----------



## Zarembo (Oct 13, 2001)

Can you tell me of the precise name under which you found it? I've been looking for a while. So far no results. Do you have it posted somewhere? How big is it?


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 13, 2001)

I found it on Carracho it was 2.6mb and was called WindowsMediax.sit


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 14, 2001)

Well, I managed to find it on Carracho.

Can someone help me with exactly what I need to do to set up the File Helpers in IE5.1 so I can use the Plug-In?

Thanks.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 14, 2001)

What plugin?


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 14, 2001)

What I mean is that I can use it as a PlugIn with IE...so pages with imbedded WM movies will play.

Some sites don't let you d/l the video to watch it a player seperately.

I have WM for OSX but, for example, I still can't watch the streaming video on cnn.com in WM (I know they offer qtime...I'm doing it as a test) because IE can't find it.

You need to set it up in IE's Preferences, right???


----------



## sithious (Oct 14, 2001)

...could one of you please post which carracho server you got it from?
that would make things a lot easier... 
thanks!


----------



## sithious (Oct 14, 2001)

argh... looks like it's double posting day for me ...


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm not sure but I found it by searching for 'media x' I believe.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 14, 2001)

This isn't were I got it but this server has it 165.123.185.45 it is on carracho and is in downlaods/audio visual or something like that.


----------



## sithious (Oct 14, 2001)

thanks guys!


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 14, 2001)

Your welcome


----------

